# Trading Standards warning on Tropicana Kids orange Drinks



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Kent Trading Standards is advising consumers of a recall by Pepsico of some multipacks of Tropicana Kids Orange Juice Drinks. The packs only contain water, rather than the orange juice blend but the water in these packs is of unsatisfactory quality due to microbiological contamination.

Product:

Tropicana Kids Orange Juice Drink 
Shrink-wrapped multipack 4 x 200ml cartons

Affected products are easy to identify as there is no branding on internal cartons and no batch or date codes.

Retail stores have already been informed and point of sale notices will be displayed.

No other PepsiCo products are known to be affected.

Advice to consumers: If you have purchased the above product, do not drink them. For refund or replacement information please contact the Tropicana freephone helpline 0800 032 4460 or return the product by FREEPOST to Tropicana Consumer Care, Freepost LE 4918, Leicester LE4 5ZY

Further details are available on the Food Standards Agency website http://www.food.gov.uk/news/newsarchive/2012/may/tropicana


----------

